# Juventus - Borussia Dortmund: 24 Febbraio 2015 ore 20:45. Tv SKy



## admin (20 Febbraio 2015)

Ottavi di finale di Champions League. Scende in campo l'ultima italiana rimasta in gara: la Juventus. I bianconeri affronteranno la formazione tedesca del Borussia Dortmund. Si gioca Martedì 24 Febbraio 2015 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino.

I bianconeri, che sembrano leggermente in calo, arrivano all'impegno dopo aver battuto, a fatica, l'Atalanta per 2-1. Il Borussia Dortmund, al contrario, ha collezionato tre vittorie di fila uscendo dalla zona calda della classifica.

Dove vedere Juventus - Borussia Dortmund in tv?

Diretta in esclusiva su Sky Sport a partire dalle 20:45 e in streaming su Sky Go e Sky Online. La partita NON verrà trasmessa in chiaro da Mediaset. 


A seguire, tutte le informazioni sulla partita, sull'arbitro, sulle formazioni e su tutto il resto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Febbraio 2015)

Fortunatamente il Borussia si sta risollevando, infatti viene da tre vittorie consecutive. Speriamo bene, vorrei almeno evitare che facciano bella figura anche in Champions.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Febbraio 2015)

Io invece spero che passino il turno.


----------



## Tobi (21 Febbraio 2015)

A mio avviso il Bvb è piu forte e non di poco


----------



## pennyhill (21 Febbraio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Fortunatamente il Borussia si sta risollevando, infatti viene da tre vittorie consecutive. Speriamo bene, vorrei almeno evitare che facciano bella figura anche in Champions.



E ci saranno anche Hummels, Kuba e Bender.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Febbraio 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> A mio avviso il Bvb è piu forte e non di poco


Certamente, i dubbi sono sorti perché fino a poco tempo fa si trovavano in zona retrocessione e vivevano un periodo difficilissimo ma con un Borussia al 100% la Juventus sarebbe già fuori.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Febbraio 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> E ci saranno anche Hummels, Kuba e Bender.


Hummels sarà molto importante, negli altri due ruoli per ora sono coperti tra Gundogan, Sahin e Kampl.


----------



## Renegade (22 Febbraio 2015)

Pronostico? 1-1. Classici pareggini scialbi ed Europei della Juventus. Ah e tanto per dire, la Juventus forse ha l'organico migliore a livello complessivo o comunque sono pari. Potrebbero sbattere fuori i tedeschi. Certo, è molto difficile che passino per una questione di DNA. Se avessero la maglia rossonera non ci sarebbe partita.


----------



## Marchisio89 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Loro sono favoriti e hanno qualcosina in piú, noi siamo piú forti nel centrocampo. Penso tipo 60/40 loro.



Renegade ha scritto:


> Pronostico? 1-1. Classici pareggini scialbi ed Europei della Juventus. Ah e tanto per dire, la Juventus forse ha l'organico migliore a livello complessivo o comunque sono pari. Potrebbero sbattere fuori i tedeschi.* Certo, è molto difficile che passino per una questione di DNA. Se avessero la maglia rossonera non ci sarebbe partita.*


10 anni fa forse, il Milan di Allegri non superava il turno contro il Tottenham... i tempi sono cambiati anche per voi.
Sul DNA perdente invece non posso che darti ragione.


----------



## iceman. (22 Febbraio 2015)

A torino possono vincere, ma in germania la vedo troppo difficile.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> 10 anni fa forse, il Milan di Allegri non superava il turno contro il Tottenham...



con tutti i centrocampisti rotti andata e ritorno (tanto è vero che hanno dovuto giocare merkel e thiago silva a centrocampo) e meritando di vincere a White Hart Lane (Pato )


----------



## Marchisio89 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> con tutti i centrocampisti rotti andata e ritorno (tanto è vero che hanno dovuto giocare merkel e thiago silva a centrocampo) e meritando di vincere a White Hart Lane (Pato )


Sí ma infortuni a parte, giá allora non eravate piú il Milan temuto da tutto il mondo. Il Milan di Ancelotti era di un altro pianeta, sia come qualitá di gioco ma anche di mentalitá.


----------



## pennyhill (22 Febbraio 2015)

Il Borussia è in netta ripresa, ma dietro balla troppo, un gol la giuve lo fa.


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Febbraio 2015)

Vincerà la Juve 3-1 IMHO.


----------



## Shevchenko (22 Febbraio 2015)

La vera differenza la farà l'allenatore.Klopp è un boss,Allegri è una schiappa.
La penso come [MENTION=1305]Marchisio89[/MENTION] è un 60/40 per loro.Sinceramente non tifo contro la Juve.Mi è indifferente!Spero solo di vedere una bella partita e basta..Chi passa,passa!Non mi interessa molto


----------



## Gianni23 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Tedeschi favoriti, ma dietro ballano di brutto, la juve in casa può fare più di un goal.


----------



## MGP (23 Febbraio 2015)

Gianni23 ha scritto:


> Tedeschi favoriti, ma dietro ballano di brutto, la juve in casa può fare più di un goal.



se non fa piu di un gol non pasano.
e comunque importante non prendere gol.


----------



## juventino (23 Febbraio 2015)

Mettetela come vi pare, ma in caso di eliminazione la stagione sarebbe un mezzo fallimento (se non di più). E per favore, non tirate fuori la storia che _ehhh ma almeno vincete il campionato_ visto che ormai vincere la Serie A equivale a vincere il Trofeo TIM.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Febbraio 2015)

Spero sia una buona partita .


----------



## Sherlocked (23 Febbraio 2015)

Vincono facilmente, direi con scarto di almeno due gol, poi al ritorno sarà più dura ma al 95% passano il turno in carrozza.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Febbraio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Mettetela come vi pare, ma in caso di eliminazione la stagione sarebbe un mezzo fallimento (se non di più). E per favore, non tirate fuori la storia che _ehhh ma almeno vincete il campionato_ visto che ormai vincere la Serie A equivale a vincere il Trofeo TIM.



Concordo.
Se la Juve dovesse fallire nuovamente (cosa che non credo questa volta) e per contro con un Borussia Dortmund che ha grossi problemi a differenza degli anni scorsi sarebbe un'ulteriore riprova del valore del nostro campionato. Questa è una partita dalla quale mi aspetto una prestazione maiuscola da parte di Pogba: se viene considerato un fenomeno è ora che lo dimostri anche nei match che contano.
Secondo me dovete cercare di chiudere la qualificazione a Torino, perché a Dortmund non è facile andare a giocare. Ricordo che l'anno scorso il Real ha perso 2-0 al Westfalenstadion e ha rischiato di uscire realmente quella sera.
Per quanto credo che la Juve passerà, starei molto attento a sottovalutare il Borussia, persino questo Borussia disastrato rispetto alle scorse stagioni.


----------



## PrimeraEspadaStark (23 Febbraio 2015)

Ci giochiamo la qualificazione domani. A Borussia ce le danno di santa ragione


----------



## Jino (23 Febbraio 2015)

PrimeraEspadaStark ha scritto:


> Ci giochiamo la qualificazione domani. A Borussia ce le danno di santa ragione



E' un 50 e 50 questo ottavo oggettivamente... io credo che se la Juve non prende gol in casa passa di sicuro


----------



## de sica (23 Febbraio 2015)

Secondo me la juve di adesso non passerebbe il turno. La juve di qualche mese fa si. 
Il borussia davanti è una signora squadra, è dietro che fa acqua , a parte hummels. Vincere con un gol di scarto potrebbe risultare un arma a doppio taglio


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Febbraio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Mettetela come vi pare, ma in caso di eliminazione la stagione sarebbe un mezzo fallimento (se non di più). E per favore, non tirate fuori la storia che _ehhh ma almeno vincete il campionato_ visto che ormai vincere la Serie A equivale a vincere il Trofeo TIM.



ne avete ladrati talmente tanti che per voi non hanno più significato.  

no vabe, io per come siamo messi noi, ci metterei la firma per vincere tutti gli anni lo scudo, ma pure la coppa italia. 
sono dell'idea che ormai i club italiani possono mettersi l'anima in pace per quanto riguarda la champions, mentre l'europa league mi sembra già più fattibile, anche se molti la schifano.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Febbraio 2015)

Per me questo quarto è 50:50. Lo è soltanto perché il Borussia viene da una stagione difficile, altrimenti, col Borussia dell'anno scorso, sarebbero già fuori. Alla fine credo che la Juve ce la farà, Allegri sa preparare i match secchi ma spero davvero tanto nella ripresa tedesca, sarebbe una soddisfazione, seppur piccola, vederli uscire agli ottavi nonostante il quarto scudetto di fila.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Febbraio 2015)

Forza BVB


----------



## Gianni23 (23 Febbraio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Mettetela come vi pare, ma in caso di eliminazione la stagione sarebbe un mezzo fallimento (se non di più). E per favore, non tirate fuori la storia che _ehhh ma almeno vincete il campionato_ visto che ormai vincere la Serie A equivale a vincere il Trofeo TIM.



Si vede che siete abituati bene, mi sembra di sentire gli stessi discorsi del pre 2006  La serie A è poca cosa? Mica è colpa vostra, non credo che vincere lo scudetto vi faccia così schifo.

La verità è che avete un ottavo duro, solo i giornalisti da quattro soldi erano soddisfatti del sorteggio. Il Borussia è una signora squadra, allenata da un grande allenatore. In campionato stanno facendo schifo e comunque sono in ripresa, ma in champions hanno fatto 13 punti nel girone ed è tutta un'altra storia. In più avete la prima gara in casa. Io non vedrei un fallimento uscire col Borussia sinceramente visto il livello attuale del calcio italiano. 

In ogni caso le possibilità le avete, ma non credo che siano 50 e 50 come hanno detto altri, direi più 60 a 40 a favore del Borussia.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Febbraio 2015)

Il Borussia europeo è stato tutt'altra cosa rispetto a quello della Bundes, vedo giuventini un po' troppo gasati e sicuri di passare...io la vedo al contrario: se la giuve passerà farà un'impresona.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Febbraio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il Borussia europeo è stato tutt'altra cosa rispetto a quello della Bundes, *vedo giuventini un po' troppo gasati e sicuri di passare*...io la vedo al contrario: se la giuve passerà farà un'impresona.


Meglio così, già sento di 2-0 vari per la Juventus come pronostici. Spero con tutto il cuore che Klopp gli faccia abbassare la cresta e gli faccia capire che non valgono più del Celtic.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Febbraio 2015)

Domani tifo Juve e credo che vincerà.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Febbraio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Meglio così, già sento di 2-0 vari per la Juventus come pronostici. Spero con tutto il cuore che Klopp gli faccia abbassare la cresta e gli faccia capire che *non valgono più del Celtic*.



Esatto, per dominare la squallida serie A di questi anni basta il bollito Pirlo...in Europa ci vuole ben altro. 





Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Domani tifo contro la Juve e credo che non vincerà.


----------



## Aragorn (23 Febbraio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Vincerà la Juve 3-1 IMHO.





Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Vincono facilmente, direi con scarto di almeno due gol, poi al ritorno sarà più dura ma al 95% passano il turno in carrozza.



Meno male che ci siete voi. Ci sono troppi commenti ottimistici sull'eliminazione della Juve, e si sa come funzionano le cose qui a MW


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Febbraio 2015)

forza Borussia!!! Reus, Aubameyang e compagni devono lasciare fuori questi gobbi


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Febbraio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Meno male che ci siete voi. Ci sono troppi commenti ottimistici sull'eliminazione della Juve, e si sa come funzionano le cose qui a MW



Per me la Juve quest'anno andrà molto lontano in Champions


----------



## DOOOOD (24 Febbraio 2015)

Io invece ritengo la Juve più forte del Borussia in ogni reparto.
L'unico svantaggio è nel maggior carisma ed esperienza in CL di Klopp, che in coppa ha sempre fatto rendere la sua squadra al 200%

però in campo non ci dovrebbe essere partita

concordo con chi dice che se usciamo sarà la riconferma finale che il nostro calcio non è più competitivo, che i campioni devono andare a giocare altrove e che la stagione della juve sarà considerata quasi fallimentare (anche se tutto sommato non peggiore della precedente)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Febbraio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Per me la Juve quest'anno andrà molto lontano in Champions


Semifinale 
Prima eliminano il Borussia, poi beccano una tra Arsenal e Porto e infine escono con una tra Chelsea e Bayern.


----------



## Sherlocked (24 Febbraio 2015)

Ma mi spiegate come fa a vincere il borussia ? Che ne prendono 2 persino dallo stoccarda ? Non hanno speranze, mi spiace ma se sperate in una eliminazione della juve bisogna attendere almeno i quarti/semifinale.


----------



## Marchisio89 (24 Febbraio 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ma mi spiegate come fa a vincere il borussia ? Che ne prendono 2 persino dallo stoccarda ? Non hanno speranze, mi spiace ma se sperate in una eliminazione della juve bisogna attendere almeno i quarti/semifinale.


In Champions sono un altra squadra e come gruppo hanno piú esperienza della Juve in queste partite. Guai a sottovalutarli.


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2015)

*Immobile titolare*


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Immobile titolare*



Ah beh dopo 10 minuti sarà già cotto sono partite e partite che non gioca più.


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Immobile titolare*



dai che li purga


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Febbraio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Domani tifo Juve e credo che vincerà.



io non ci riesco, sono neutrale, se perdono bene, se vincono meglio per il calcio italiano


----------



## nazdravi (24 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Immobile titolare*



Ci vuole coraggio per far giocare sta pippa.


----------



## Hammer (24 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Immobile titolare*



Forza Italia stasera! Forza Ciro!


----------



## Marchisio89 (24 Febbraio 2015)

Splendida notizia, sará motivato e tutto ma é scarso, prevedibile e lo conosciamo giá.


----------



## Gianni23 (24 Febbraio 2015)

Immobile titolare è una buona notizia per i gobbi.


----------



## aleslash (24 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Immobile titolare*



Forza Ciro, dimostra agli scettici quanto vali


----------



## pennyhill (24 Febbraio 2015)

*Juventus*: Buffon; Lichtsteiner, Bonucci, Chiellini, Evra; Marchisio, Pirlo, Pogba; Vidal; Tévez, Morata 

_A Disposizione_: Storari, Cáceres, Ogbonna, Padoin, Pereyra, Coman, Llorente

*Dortmund*: Weidenfeller; Piszczek, Sokratis, Hummels, Schmelzer: Gündoğan, Nuri Şahin; Aubameyang, Mkhitaryan, Reus; Immobile 

_A Disposizione_: Langerak, Ginter, Kehl, Kagawa, Błaszczykowski, Ramos


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Febbraio 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> *Juventus*: Buffon; Lichtsteiner, Bonucci, Chiellini, Evra; Marchisio, Pirlo, Pogba; Vidal; Tévez, Morata
> 
> _A Disposizione_: Storari, Cáceres, Ogbonna, Padoin, Pereyra, Coman, Llorente
> 
> ...



Sinceramente avrei messo Blaszicoso in campo con Aubameyang punta, invece di Immobile.


----------



## nazdravi (24 Febbraio 2015)

Klopp va a giocarsela con 2 punte più due trequartisti. Cosa trasmette? La sensazione che vuole far male alle Juve.
Inzaghi la giocherebbe con dieci difensori questa partita.


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> *Juventus*: Buffon; Lichtsteiner, Bonucci, Chiellini, Evra; Marchisio, Pirlo, Pogba; Vidal; Tévez, Morata
> 
> _A Disposizione_: Storari, Cáceres, Ogbonna, Padoin, Pereyra, Coman, Llorente
> 
> ...




.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Febbraio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Splendida notizia, sará motivato e tutto ma é scarso, prevedibile e lo conosciamo giá.



Proprio oggi dovevi dirlo?
Adesso, fossi in te, me la farei sotto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Febbraio 2015)

La formazione titolare del Borussia mi intristisce. Avrei voluto vedere Aubameyang al posto di Immobile e Kagawa al posto di Mkhitaryan, come in campionato.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2015)

1-0 finita


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2015)

Gol di Tevez


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Febbraio 2015)

1-0 Tevez.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2015)

Ancora vanno in giro con sto portiere da 80anni?


----------



## aleslash (24 Febbraio 2015)

Ma sto portiere gliel'ha messa sui piedi


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Febbraio 2015)

Si va beh applauso al grande portiere mamma mia.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Febbraio 2015)

*cambiamo canale*

è già finita


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Febbraio 2015)

Ok dai, come non detto. Sono in semifinale.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2015)

Chiellini ahahahahah


----------



## aleslash (24 Febbraio 2015)

Ops


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Febbraio 2015)

Gooooooool el nasone chielliniiiiiiii


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2015)

Chiellini costa la qualificazione dai


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Febbraio 2015)

Ottima gufata. Bravi ragazzi


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2015)

Che somaro Chiellini ahahahahah


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2015)

*1-1 Reus*


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2015)

Questa è la condanna.. penso che sono già fuori


----------



## Marilson (24 Febbraio 2015)

pesantissimo gol in trasferta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che somaro Chiellini ahahahahah


Giustamente in CL se sbagli c'hai contro Reus, mica Schelotto, Palladino, Moralez e Saviola...


----------



## Hammer (24 Febbraio 2015)

Marco ti amo


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2015)

Mah.. il Dormund dopo un brutto inizio, hanno il controllo


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Febbraio 2015)

Goduria infinita per Chiellini


----------



## Marilson (24 Febbraio 2015)

io aspetto il timbro di Ciruzzo nostro


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Febbraio 2015)

sempre sfortunato con gli infortuni il bvb


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2015)

Sti tedeschi corrono come cavalli.. la Rube giocando in italia non è abituata.. ed infatti stanno giocando malissimo


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2015)

----) http://www.milanworld.net/chiellini-scivola-e-reus-segna-juve-borussia-video-vt25994.html#post648103


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Febbraio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questa è la condanna.. penso che sono già fuori



Shhhh continuiamo a gufare


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Febbraio 2015)

Ma Reus quanto è forte ??


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Febbraio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma Reus quanto è forte ??


Mi dispiace tanto che non ci sia stato nella spedizione mondiale, però per me è come se anche lui fosse un campione del mondo.


----------



## Nicco (24 Febbraio 2015)

Allegri deve togliere Vidal.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Febbraio 2015)

Pirlo fa sicuramente tripletta stasera... ah, no ops è uscito  godo


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Febbraio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace tanto che non ci sia stato nella spedizione mondiale, però per me è come se anche lui fosse un campione del mondo.



Veramente, ogg ha fatto un primo tempo mostruoso ...


----------



## Nicco (24 Febbraio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Pirlo fa sicuramente tripletta stasera... ah, no ops è uscito  godo



Infortunio o scelta tecnica?
La juve senza Pirlo rischia il capitombolo, vedo una squadra stanca e che ha accusato il colpo del goal.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Febbraio 2015)

Se segnasse Immobile li "demoralizza psicologicamente" (cit. Allegri)


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2015)

Buffon che applaude, ha scommesso 1-1 nei primi 40 minuti?


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2015)

I gobbi non ci stanno capendo nulla.


----------



## BB7 (24 Febbraio 2015)

Vidal e Pogba hanno l'immunità?


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2015)

2-1 Morata.

Assolutamente immeritato.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Febbraio 2015)

ahahahahahhahaahhahahahaha va beh questi sono inc........


----------



## BB7 (24 Febbraio 2015)

Questi han la difesa da provinciale. Finisce 3-1


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2015)

Pazzesco 2 tiri 2 gol


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Febbraio 2015)

Eccalla'


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Febbraio 2015)

che difesa di m... il dortmund, ma come marcano?


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2015)

Lì dietro i tedeschi sono la banda del buco


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2015)

Comunque sono due squadre davvero imbarazzanti.. 3 gol tutti per colpa dei singoli


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Febbraio 2015)

L'avevo detto che soffrono e poi nel momento di melma segnavano lol.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Febbraio 2015)

Allegri toglie Pirlo e vince, mah...


----------



## Nicco (24 Febbraio 2015)

Questa Juve è Tevez.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2015)

Se l'anno prossimo Rugani non gioca al posto di Chiellini..


----------



## Gianni23 (24 Febbraio 2015)

No, ma continuate a dire che sono fuori mi raccomando... il borussia ha una difesa ridicola.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Febbraio 2015)

Se giocassero così anche in Germania, non credo escano vivi dal Westfalenstadion, aldilà delle difficoltà difensive del BVB!


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Se giocassero così anche in Germania, non credo escano vivi dal Westfalenstadion, aldilà delle difficoltà difensive del BVB!



Infatti, sono in vantaggio per pure caso, stanno soffrendo come cani al pressing.. e sono in casa.. figuriamoci in Germania.
Mettiamo caso che i gobbi passano... ma dove volete che vadano? Stanno soffrendo contro questi scappati di casa..


----------



## Gianni23 (24 Febbraio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Infatti, sono in vantaggio per pure caso, stanno soffrendo come cani al pressing.. e sono in casa.. figuriamoci in Germania.
> Mettiamo caso che i gobbi passano... ma dove volete che vadano? Stanno soffrendo contro questi scappati di casa..



Credo che nessuno dei gobbi possa pensare di vincere la champions, se raggiungessero i quarti credo che sarebbero felici. Poi francamente chiamare scappati di casa quelli del borussia proprio non si può sentire.


----------



## iceman. (24 Febbraio 2015)

Se dovessero passare ai quarti, a parte il Porto\Basilea, qualunque squadra dovessero beccare sono praticamente fuori.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2015)

Ma come fanno questi del Dormund a portare 1000 giocatori nell'area avversaria?


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2015)

Finalmente fuori sta pippa di Immobile


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Febbraio 2015)

Entra Kuba, immagino Aubameyang andrà a fare il centravanti, speriamo la metta, ha soltanto un quarto d'ora di tempo.


----------



## Gianni23 (24 Febbraio 2015)

La juve è vicinissima a segnarne un altro...


----------



## Tobi (24 Febbraio 2015)

Se non la chiudono al ritorno sarà molto difficile passare


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Se non la chiudono al ritorno sarà molto difficile passare



Cambia ben poco co 3-1 l'anno scorso il real aveva vinto 3-0 poi hanno rischiato comunque al ritorno

Sarà un paradosso,ma questo risultato è il migliore possibile mentalmente non ti lascia rilassare col 2-0 ad esempio sarebbe stato più pericoloso


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2015)

*Juve - BVB 2-1 FINALE *


----------



## Gianni23 (24 Febbraio 2015)

Al borussia è andata bene, ma in germania sarà tutta un'altra storia.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Febbraio 2015)

Borussia penalizzato dalla difesa davvero scarsa, però nel secondo tempo sterili

Morata molto bravo, punta vera e completa


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Febbraio 2015)

Penso che passeranno,ma a giudicare dai commenti pare che abbiano fatto moltissima fatica. Verranno maciullati più avanti.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Febbraio 2015)

Risultato leggermente migliore dello 0-0 per i gobbi ma leggermente peggiore dell'1-0 

Boh. Mi lascia perplesso che salvo scivolone di Chiellini il Borussia ha creato praticamente nulla


----------



## Dany20 (24 Febbraio 2015)

Al ritorno sarà tutta un'altra cosa.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Febbraio 2015)

Max ovviamente in Germania alzerà il muro e si aggrappera' allo zero a zero a costo di stare chiusi in area per 90'


----------



## DannySa (24 Febbraio 2015)

Cambia poco, al ritorno basta un gol pure al Dortmund.


----------



## Marchisio89 (24 Febbraio 2015)

Morata mi é piaciuto tantissimo e tutta la Juve nel secondo Tempo ha fatto bene. Anche Bonucci ha giocato una signora partita. Pogba, Vidal e Chiellini i peggiori.

Senza Pirlo la Juve gioca molto meglio.


----------



## Frikez (24 Febbraio 2015)

Hummels comunque sopravvalutato come pochi altri, ora ho capito perché gioca ancora nel Borussia e nessuno ha offerto certe cifre per lui.


----------



## Marchisio89 (24 Febbraio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Hummels comunque sopravvalutato come pochi altri, ora ho capito perché gioca ancora nel Borussia e nessuno ha offerto certe cifre per lui.


Si é appena ripreso dall'influenza (che ha colpito Subotic oggi) e non é certo protetto da una fase difensiva adeguata, che deve fare da solo?

Io lo porterei prima di subito a Torino.


Il Bayern piú volte ha provato a riprenderselo.


----------



## Renegade (24 Febbraio 2015)

Al Dortmund gli è andata davvero di lusso. La Juventus avrebbe non solo meritato, ma anche chiuso sul 4-1 se le cose fossero girate. A Dortmund ci sarà il pareggio. La Juventus è ai quarti. Allegri non la sbaglierà. Conte non è riuscito neanche a sbattere fuori il Benfica per avere una finale di EL in casa. Max il Trollone è l'uomo che ha fermato il Barcellona a San Siro con un 2-0 secco e con la rosa più scarsa della storia del Milan.


----------



## Frikez (24 Febbraio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Si é appena ripreso dall'influenza (che ha colpito Subotic oggi) e non é certo protetto da una fase difensiva adeguata, che deve fare da solo?
> 
> Io lo porterei prima di subito a Torino.
> 
> ...



Non vale 30 e passa milioni, non c'entra niente l'influenza. Se la difesa è schierata è un ottimo difensore ma giocando con la difesa alta deve coprire più spazi e va in difficoltà..non è sto fenomeno che molti dipingono.

Se lo vuoi a Torino è un altro discorso, rispetto a Chiellini e Bonucci è Baresi.


----------



## Marchisio89 (24 Febbraio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Al Dortmund gli è andata davvero di lusso. La Juventus avrebbe non solo meritato, ma anche chiuso sul 4-1 se le cose fossero girate. A Dortmund ci sarà il pareggio. La Juventus è ai quarti. Allegri non la sbaglierà. Conte non è riuscito neanche a sbattere fuori il Benfica per avere una finale di EL in casa. Max il Trollone è l'uomo che ha fermato il Barcellona a San Siro con un 2-0 secco e con la rosa più scarsa della storia del Milan.


In effetti sono QUASI contento che sia finita 2-1 e non 3-1, perché la Juve cosí ha un vantaggio ma non tale da rilassarsi in Germania. Spero che il mister non giochi per lo 0-0, sarebbe fatale.

Oggi peró mi ha sopreso, verso l'80 immaginavo cambi tipo Caceres per Vidal e Padoin per Tevez a proteggere il risultato e invece con Coman ha provato anche fare il terzo.


----------



## iceman. (24 Febbraio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Al Dortmund gli è andata davvero di lusso. La Juventus avrebbe non solo meritato, ma anche chiuso sul 4-1 se le cose fossero girate. A Dortmund ci sarà il pareggio. La Juventus è ai quarti. Allegri non la sbaglierà. Conte non è riuscito neanche a sbattere fuori il Benfica per avere una finale di EL in casa. Max il Trollone è l'uomo che ha fermato il Barcellona a San Siro con un 2-0 secco e con la rosa più scarsa della storia del Milan.


Anche quello che stava per bruciare un vantaggio di 4 reti all'Emirates e ci è andata di lusso in Inghilterra.
Anche quello che le ha prese sonoramente dopo aver vinto all'andata.
E anche se arrivano ai quarti, come detto, eccezion fatta per Porto\Basilea, escono, le altre sono tutte più forti.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Febbraio 2015)

Morata da 300 piste a quel cessazzo di Immobile... ma perchè l'ha schierato? 
Comunque Vidal a tratti inguardabile... andrebbe tolto subito dai titolari.


----------



## Marchisio89 (24 Febbraio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non vale 30 e passa milioni, non c'entra niente l'influenza. Se la difesa è schierata è un ottimo difensore ma giocando con la difesa alta deve coprire più spazi e va in difficoltà..non è sto fenomeno che molti dipingono.
> 
> Se lo vuoi a Torino è un altro discorso, rispetto a Chiellini e Bonucci è Baresi.


Anche per me non vale 30 e passa, su questo siamo d'accordo, ma il calciomercato odierno spara cifre fuori dal mondo. Detto ció, a differenza di David Luiz (per me il vero sopravvalutato) e Piqué, lo ritengo un buonissimo giocatore. In un contesto come quello bianconero farebbe un figurone.



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Morata da 300 piste a quel cessazzo di Immobile... ma perchè l'ha schierato?
> Comunque Vidal a tratti inguardabile... andrebbe tolto subito dai titolari.


Infatti prima del match dissi che era una splendida notizia per noi, Immobile é veramente scarso. Invece di puntare tutto sulla velocitá (rinunciando alla qualitá, a tratti) doveva mettere Blaszykowski (o come cavolo si scrive) largo, Mkhitaryan punta e dietro a lui Kagawa che ultimamente ha giocato molto bene. Ha rischiato e ha perso, é il primo ad ammetterlo di aver perso meritatamente.

Vidal orma é un peso per la squadra, io lo escluderei dall'11 titolare fino a quando non dimagrisce... non vedo l'ora torni Asamoah.


----------



## Renegade (24 Febbraio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> In effetti sono QUASI contento che sia finita 2-1 e non 3-1, perché la Juve cosí ha un vantaggio ma non tale da rilassarsi in Germania. Spero che il mister non giochi per lo 0-0, sarebbe fatale.
> 
> Oggi peró mi ha sopreso, verso l'80 immaginavo cambi tipo Caceres per Vidal e Padoin per Tevez a proteggere il risultato e invece con Coman ha provato anche fare il terzo.



Allegri non è un fesso. Oltretutto voi Juventini non potete notarlo perché non l'avete visto prima, ma Allegri alla guida dei bianconeri è cambiato moltissimo. Fa sempre catenaccio quando serve, ma gioca in maniera molto più propositiva ed è più consapevole dei propri mezzi. Io tifo per lui in Champions. Sono straconvinto che farà meglio di Conte. Vedrete. Poi il modulo che ha scelto è semplicemente perfetto. C'è chi dice sia roba da dopoguerra, ma non è vero. Meglio un bel 4-3-1-2 completo per ogni fase piuttosto che un'imitazione squilibrata chiamata 4-2-3-1 che va tanto di moda.



iceman. ha scritto:


> Anche quello che stava per bruciare un vantaggio di 4 reti all'Emirates e ci è andata di lusso in Inghilterra.
> Anche quello che le ha prese sonoramente dopo aver vinto all'andata.
> E anche se arrivano ai quarti, come detto, eccezion fatta per Porto\Basilea, escono, le altre sono tutte più forti.



Evitiamo di rosicare, dai. Ora è alla Juventus e sta facendo bene dopo aver fatto bene per tre anni con noi con una rosa non eccelsa. E' sempre stato un buon tecnico fatto passare per un cesso. E' già tanto quel che ha fatto con noi.



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Morata da 300 piste a quel cessazzo di Immobile... ma perchè l'ha schierato?
> Comunque Vidal a tratti inguardabile... andrebbe tolto subito dai titolari.



Assolutamente d'accordo. Che poi Immobile sarà anche un buon attaccante eh, ma la presunzione l'ha bruciato. Pensava davvero di andare a far dimenticare Lewandowski a Dortmund. Illuso.

Ah, menzione per Marco Reus: che rosicata a vederlo e a pensare che non è campione del mondo. Purtroppo ha perso il treno: quella Coppa non la rivincerà mai più con la Germania. Ma che giocatore, signori. Mi piace davvero, anche come professionista. Lui e Di Maria se la giocano per il migliore in quel ruolo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Febbraio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Allegri non è un fesso. Oltretutto voi Juventini non potete notarlo perché non l'avete visto prima, ma Allegri alla guida dei bianconeri è cambiato moltissimo. Fa sempre catenaccio quando serve, ma gioca in maniera molto più propositiva ed è più consapevole dei propri mezzi. Io tifo per lui in Champions. Sono straconvinto che farà meglio di Conte. Vedrete. Poi il modulo che ha scelto è semplicemente perfetto. C'è chi dice sia roba da dopoguerra, ma non è vero. Meglio un bel 4-3-1-2 completo per ogni fase piuttosto che un'imitazione squilibrata chiamata 4-2-3-1 che va tanto di moda.


Sarebbe perfetta l'analisi se non fosse macchiata da dell'idealismo tattico. La Juve gioca semplicemente col modulo migliore che è il diamante a centrocampo, a prescindere da cosa piaccia a me e a te.


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Febbraio 2015)

a me piace immobile


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Febbraio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Evitiamo di rosicare, dai. Ora è alla Juventus e sta facendo bene dopo aver fatto bene per tre anni con noi con una rosa non eccelsa. E' sempre stato un buon tecnico fatto passare per un cesso. E' già tanto quel che ha fatto con noi.



Mah, non credo sia rosicare o meno. Oggettivamente la Juve nel caso non affrontasse una tra Porto o Basilea ai quarti, sarebbe nettamente sfavorita contro qualsiasi avversario, ammesso e non concesso che in Germania ottenga un buon risultato, cosa non scontata direi....


----------



## iceman. (24 Febbraio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Allegri non è un fesso. Oltretutto voi Juventini non potete notarlo perché non l'avete visto prima, ma Allegri alla guida dei bianconeri è cambiato moltissimo. Fa sempre catenaccio quando serve, ma gioca in maniera molto più propositiva ed è più consapevole dei propri mezzi. Io tifo per lui in Champions. Sono straconvinto che farà meglio di Conte. Vedrete. Poi il modulo che ha scelto è semplicemente perfetto. C'è chi dice sia roba da dopoguerra, ma non è vero. Meglio un bel 4-3-1-2 completo per ogni fase piuttosto che un'imitazione squilibrata chiamata 4-2-3-1 che va tanto di moda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E chi rosica, non lo rivorrei mai al Milan, stia lontano per dio. 
Se Allegri ha fatto bene, allora il tanto criticato Ancelotti è DIO per quello che ha fatto nel 2008-2009 arrivando secondo\terzo non ricordo con quella rosa di cadaveri.

E' un allenatore questo si, ma non da grandi squadre secondo me. La juve ha ripiegato su di lui per mancanza di alternative.


----------



## iceman. (24 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Mah, non credo sia rosicare o meno. Oggettivamente la Juve nel caso non affrontasse una tra Porto o Basilea ai quarti, sarebbe nettamente sfavorita contro qualsiasi avversario, ammesso e non concesso che in Germania ottenga un buon risultato, cosa non scontata direi....



Che poi a fare meglio dell'anno scorso in Champions, credo ci sarebbe riuscito anche lo stesso Conte.


----------



## Marchisio89 (24 Febbraio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Allegri non è un fesso. Oltretutto voi Juventini non potete notarlo perché non l'avete visto prima, ma Allegri alla guida dei bianconeri è cambiato moltissimo. Fa sempre catenaccio quando serve, ma gioca in maniera molto più propositiva ed è più consapevole dei propri mezzi. Io tifo per lui in Champions. Sono straconvinto che farà meglio di Conte. Vedrete. Poi il modulo che ha scelto è semplicemente perfetto. C'è chi dice sia roba da dopoguerra, ma non è vero. Meglio un bel 4-3-1-2 completo per ogni fase piuttosto che un'imitazione squilibrata chiamata 4-2-3-1 che va tanto di moda.


Sta facendo indubbiamente bene, ma non mi convince nella gestione Vidal-Coman. Il primo gioca sempre, anche se fa schifo (vale anche per Pirlo a dire il vero), il secondo fa la muffa in panchina e meriterebbe sicuramente piú spazio.

Anch'io sono convinto che fará meglio di Conte. Conte trasmetteva paura alla squadra fin dalla formazione, il 3-5-1-1 con Marchisio dietro la punta era vomitevole.

La Juve di Allegri gioca piú verticale e mi piace di piú, ma la Juve di Conte era piú aggressiva e la condizione fisica era migliore. Se passiamo il turno mi ritengo soddisfatto.


----------



## Renegade (24 Febbraio 2015)

Ma se l'Atletico Madrid è riuscito ad arrivare in finale con un gioco fatto da agonismo tattico, catenaccio e contrasti, con un tasso tecnico nettamente inferiore, perché la Juventus non dovrebbe riuscirci, scusate? Le imprese riescono solo alle squadre estere? O forse è la voglia di vederli fuori a guidarvi nel giudizio? Precisiamo: sono un anti-Juventino convinto quando c'è qualcosa di marcio o presunto tale da parte loro, ma sono altresì obiettivo quando ci sono cose positive loro riguardo. Ecco perché dico che in Campionato contro la Roma fecero il solito schifo, mentre in CL hanno tutte le carte per giocarsela.

Hanno Buffon, che è alla fine della sua carriera ma che non vive di certo l'involuzione di Abbiati. C'è Bonucci che non è Hummels ma sa impostare quando i centrocampisti sono bloccati. C'è Lichtsteiner che fa le sue belle falcate offensive come il fu Juanfran scorso anno. C'è Pirlo che non ha più il passo di una volta ma che ha ancora la miglior visione di gioco del globo terraqueo. C'è Pogba che è destinato a diventare il miglior centrocampista del mondo nel giro di pochi anni. C'è Marchisio che è un onestissimo calciatore che talvolta sfrutta prestazioni incredibili e che corre per 90 minuti. C'è Tevez che ti decide le partite da solo se vuole. C'è Morata che il suo in area di rigore lo fa sempre ed ha voglia di emergere. Inoltre non c'è più la difesa a 3.

Io aspetterei prima di dare la Juventus per spacciata


----------



## iceman. (24 Febbraio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma se l'Atletico Madrid è riuscito ad arrivare in finale con un gioco fatto da agonismo tattico, catenaccio e contrasti, con un tasso tecnico nettamente inferiore, perché la Juventus non dovrebbe riuscirci, scusate? Le imprese riescono solo alle squadre estere? O forse è la voglia di vederli fuori a guidarvi nel giudizio? Precisiamo: sono un anti-Juventino convinto quando c'è qualcosa di marcio o presunto tale da parte loro, ma sono altresì obiettivo quando ci sono cose positive loro riguardo. Ecco perché dico che in Campionato contro la Roma fecero il solito schifo, mentre in CL hanno tutte le carte per giocarsela.
> 
> Hanno Buffon, che è alla fine della sua carriera ma che non vive di certo l'involuzione di Abbiati. C'è Bonucci che non è Hummels ma sa impostare quando i centrocampisti sono bloccati. C'è Lichtsteiner che fa le sue belle falcate offensive come il fu Juanfran scorso anno. C'è Pirlo che non ha più il passo di una volta ma che ha ancora la miglior visione di gioco del globo terraqueo. C'è Pogba che è destinato a diventare il miglior centrocampista del mondo nel giro di pochi anni. C'è Marchisio che è un onestissimo calciatore che talvolta sfrutta prestazioni incredibili e che corre per 90 minuti. C'è Tevez che ti decide le partite da solo se vuole. C'è Morata che il suo in area di rigore lo fa sempre ed ha voglia di emergere. Inoltre non c'è più la difesa a 3.
> 
> Io aspetterei prima di dare la Juventus per spacciata



Nessuno dice che non possono farcela, anche perché prima o poi continuando a spendere e a rinforzarsi, la vinceranno come è accaduto per l'Inter, che sia quest'anno, l'anno prossimo, tra cinque o dieci anni.
Sulla CARTA però a parte Porto\Basilea come ha già sottolineato qualcun altro, sono inferiori a tutte le altre squadre.
E 8 volte su 10 vince sempre il più forte. 
Alla Juve manca veramente poco per giocarsela con le solite a livello europeo ma per quest'anno per quanto mi riguarda non è cosa loro. 

Quanto alla rosa, Marchisio è scoppiato, un giocatore normale che ogni tanto si esalta, Pirlo quanto dura? Uno tra Vidal e Pogba al 95% andrà via, in difesa necessitano di un centrale di livello, e Tevez l'anno prossimo dovrebbe salutare, quest'estate sarà cruciale per il futuro della juve, a seconda di come verranno spesi i soldi dell'eventuale cessione di Pogba si capiranno molte cose. Ma già il fatto che cerchino uno come Pazzini...


----------



## vota DC (25 Febbraio 2015)

Allegri vince un giorno 10-0 e il giorno dopo perde 0-10 contro la stessa squadra, zero modulo, pessima preparazione, meno motivazione di Conte e cambi ridicoli: sono le prestazioni dei singoli che gli hanno fatto vincere il poco che ha vinto. E' completamente inaffidabile, come può aver battuto il Barca con una rosa di giovanotti ci ha anche perso con una delle rose più forti degli ultimi anni soltanto l'anno prima!


----------



## juventino (25 Febbraio 2015)

Partita decisa da clamorosi errori individuali. Sul l'1-1 abbiamo rischiato di mollare, ma alla fine se avessimo vinto con un 3-1 o un 4-1 non avremo rubato assolutamente nulla. Per carità il Borussia sarà pure superiore tecnicamente (e si vedeva nel possesso palla), ma in tutta la partita hanno fatto appena un tiro in porta (gentile omaggio di quel supercesso di Chiellini) mentre noi abbiamo veramente sbagliato l'impossibile a tratti. Migliori in campo di sicuro Morata (la miglior partita da quando è qui) e Bonucci (semplicemente perfetto).
Detto questo a Dortmund sarà durissima, ma non impossibile.

PS: ah, con il mirabolante 3-5-2 di Gonde sono abbastanza sicuro che questa partita non si vinceva.


----------



## Efferosso (25 Febbraio 2015)

Ma se Allegri è un buon e/o signor e/o grande allenatore, Seedorf cos'è, una fusione di Mourinho Guardiola e Ancelotti messi insieme?


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Febbraio 2015)

Al ritorno il Borussia subirà almeno un gol.
Non mi stupirei se vincessero 3-2 e passasse la Juve.
I tedeschi sono davvero imbarazzanti quest'anno in difesa, noi in confronto abbiamo meno problemi.



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Semifinale
> Prima eliminano il Borussia, poi beccano una tra Arsenal e Porto e infine escono con una tra Chelsea e Bayern.



Di sicuro pescheranno il Porto


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Febbraio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Ma se Allegri è un buon e/o signor e/o grande allenatore, Seedorf cos'è, una fusione di Mourinho Guardiola e Ancelotti messi insieme?



Magari fosse così, almeno qualcuno se lo sarebbe preso il buon Siidorf e non dovremmo più pagarlo... 



Renegade ha scritto:


> Allegri non è un fesso. Oltretutto voi Juventini non potete notarlo perché non l'avete visto prima, ma Allegri alla guida dei bianconeri è cambiato moltissimo. Fa sempre catenaccio quando serve, ma gioca in maniera molto più propositiva ed è più consapevole dei propri mezzi. Io tifo per lui in Champions. Sono straconvinto che farà meglio di Conte. Vedrete. Poi il modulo che ha scelto è semplicemente perfetto. C'è chi dice sia roba da dopoguerra, ma non è vero. Meglio un bel 4-3-1-2 completo per ogni fase piuttosto che un'imitazione squilibrata chiamata 4-2-3-1 che va tanto di moda.



Allora posto che concorso che Max non sia un fesso e mi piace il 4-3-1-2, ma tutte le chiacchiere sul DNA che facevi alla vigilia? Ti vedo troppo ottimista sui gobbi adesso, così di colpo  
Per me le probabilità del passaggio del turno sono 55% contro 45% a favore dei gobbi. Allegri sta facendo bene, ieri mostruoso tatticamente nel secondo tempo ha blindato la partita non concedendo nulla e rischiando di fare il 3-1, MA c'è un grosso limite che Acciuga deve ancora superare: nelle trasferte di Champions dagli ottavi in poi con il Milan ha segnato un solo gol (Nocerino al Camp Nou) e ne subiti tanti pur giocando coperto. Ok due volte si è ritrovato contro Messi e con l'Arsenal è stato un caso particolare (eravamo praticamente 11 contati, con il 4-3-3 obbligato perché non c'erano gli uomini per il 4-3-1-2, con El Shaarawy e Mesbah all'esordio da titolari in Champions). Però lo scivolone di Chiellini e i 20' successivi insegnano che portare la maglia bianconera in Europa pesa ancora. In caso di situazione sfavorevole (come lo era l'1-1) questi vanno in crisi. L'errore di Klopp probabilmente è stato quello di accontentarsi del pari piuttosto che affondare un avversario ferito. 

A Dortmund vedremo una partita diversa, sicuramente la Juventus si difenderà con ordine ma se un episodio dovesse portare il BVB in vantaggio beh... allora sarebbero tutti cavoli loro. Poi chiaro se Klopp ripropone Immobile titolare in questo stato, le probabilità per Allegri aumentano.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (25 Febbraio 2015)

Il Borussia quest'anno è veramente poca roba. I gobbi passeranno il turno con ogni probabilità, ma non vedo come possano spingersi oltre le semifinali


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Febbraio 2015)

La Juve farà una bella champions, un pò perchè quest'anno in europa li vedo messi meglio, un pò per gli avversari. Certo, che arriveranno tra le prime 3 la vedo dura, ma non mi pare loro abbiano parlato di Champions in ogni caso.


----------



## DOOOOD (25 Febbraio 2015)

Chiellini ci ha complicato la vita, non solo la scivolata da pollo, ma anche la posizione era sbagliata...di fatto ha tolto la palla a Bonucci...insomma una vaccata colossale.

Il Borussia non ha dimostrato granchè, a parte che Reus è forte e lo si sapeva, in difesa sono perforabilissimi, davanti sono pericolosi ma non irresistibili, il loro portiere è una pippa ed a centrocampo pagherebbero dazio anche da Padoin.

Malgrado tutto questo si è vinto solo 2-1, quindi ci possono benissimo sbattere fuori al ritorno...sarà durissima.


----------



## Sherlocked (25 Febbraio 2015)

Ho la sensazione che quest'anno vincono la Champions.


----------



## nazdravi (25 Febbraio 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ho la sensazione che quest'anno vincono la Champions.



Per ora stanno facendo lo stesso percorso dell'Inter di Mou. Inter - Chelsea 2-1 agli ottavi in casa. 

Vedremo cosa combineranno a Dortmund. Ora come ora non vedo squadra imbattibili, Real e Bayern stanno faticando anche loro anche se ovviamente sembrano essere di un altro livello.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Febbraio 2015)

Giusto per gufare ma senza scherzarci troppo...sento dire che anche se eliminano il dortmund poi perdono con chiunque 
ma se uscisse fuori un sorteggio del genere

Real Madrid - Bayern
Chelsea - Barcellona

e dall'altra parte del tabellone

Leverkusen - Porto
Monaco - Juventus

questi ci vanno davvero in finale !!


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Febbraio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Giusto per gufare ma senza scherzarci troppo...sento dire che anche se eliminano il dortmund poi perdono con chiunque
> ma se uscisse fuori un sorteggio del genere
> 
> Real Madrid - Bayern
> ...



No. I sorteggi ci sono anche in semifinale


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Febbraio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> No. I sorteggi ci sono anche in semifinale



può uscire lo stesso una roba del genere (conoscendo già i vincenti dei quarti)


----------



## juventino (25 Febbraio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> può uscire lo stesso una roba del genere (conoscendo già i vincenti dei quarti)



Ma già state facendo gli scongiuri? Guardate che la Juve non ha ancora eliminato il BVB eh.


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Febbraio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma già state facendo gli scongiuri? Guardate che la Juve non ha ancora eliminato il BVB eh.



L'ultima volta che dicemmo "ma dove vogliono andare questi", qualche mese dopo Zanetti ha alzato la coppa  Quindi meglio portarsi avanti col lavoro


----------

